# Fur butter



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

*Have you heard of that product ? I bought that to use as a detangler. Was told this is the best. I must say it works good on matts but... now I finally read what it says on the box because I wanted to tell you about it. Now I am not sure that the guy knew what he was talking about. The instructions say to use it after the shampoo, leave it on for about 5 to 10 minutes and then rinse thoroughly. And I have been using it to brush out the matts:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
It's made by HappytailsSpa.com
Composition :
water, emulsifying wax, colloidal oatmeal, shea butter, extracts of : Rosemary, Calundula, Comfrey, Chamomille, Burdock, Aloe and Boswellia Serrata. Butylene Glycol, Dipropylene Glycol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Stearalkonium chloride, Retinyl Palmitate, ascorbic acid, vitamin Q, Tocopheryl Acetate, vitamin E, Peppermint oil, Ceteareth 20, Sodium Benzoate, Potassium sorbate.

*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL. Yes it's a conditioner.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL....I"ve done things like that before. 

Fur butter has done wonders for B&E's coat. Try it as a conditioner...leave on for a few minutes...I think you'll really like it.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I might just try the product the way you are suppose to ....... I have several containers of this, some I bought and some gifted to me but I was using it as an after bath conditioner so wasn't overly impressed with it!!! My husband is always telling me to "READ" the directions! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I guess he might just be right this one time!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Morkie4 said:


> I might just try the product the way you are suppose to ....... I have several containers of this, some I bought and some gifted to me but I was using it as an after bath conditioner so wasn't overly impressed with it!!! My husband is always telling me to "READ" the directions! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I guess he might just be right this one time!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Read being the operative word lol ! I have always wanted to try it, but dont have the extra money Gucci has a course coat that matts easy I'm trying to grow it out , but its hard!! lol maybe this would help


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I use it for both purposes, its intended and not. I often will use it to help comb out terrible mats as it really seems to lubricate the individual hairs and allow me to work them out carefully. I also use it on Hunter's tail and ears where the hair seems to tangle a lot more. I say - use it how it works best for you! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Today I used it like I was supposed to. We only did not have the patience to wait 5 minutes. It worked great and I like the smell. But like Erin I will continue to use it also to take out the matts.


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Today I used it like I was supposed to. We only did not have the patience to wait 5 minutes. It worked great and I like the smell. But like Erin I will continue to use it also to take out the matts.


I use it both ways too. I swear by the stuff.. I use it every other week as a conditioner and when I brush her I have some mixed with water in a spray bottle that I use.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Where do you guys buy the fur butter?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Where do you guys buy the fur butter?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


 I get mine from Botanical Dog. 
Natural Dog Supplies,Organic Dog Supplies,Natural Dog Health,Botanical Dog


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I get mine from Botanical Dog.
> Natural Dog Supplies,Organic Dog Supplies,Natural Dog Health,Botanical Dog


Thanks Tammy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I use mine as a deep conditioner but only occasionally. Mostly, I'd use it on Raine as I find it's too heavy for the boys. I ordered mine from Happy Tails website: Fur Butter (or fur worse) Ultra rich, deep conditioner for dogs with dry, itchy skin

Sometimes, they have discount available.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I just tried the fur butter on Gucci and his coat looks better it's growing out and puffy but the conditioner worked well . I only used a little bit because I wasn't sure how it would work but here's a picture of the after

well hes hiding under the bed so i'll post it later :wub:


----------

